
Ask HN: How to warn developers not to use certain libraries? - ponyous
There are several libraries that I know that are complete garbage and claim otherwise in README - from performance &quot;lies&quot;, being completely broken to APIs that change completely every X months. My experience was horrible and I would like to save some time for others if I can, because rewrite hurts way too much.<p>I was considering opening the issues on these repos but some of them auto close them after a week of inactivity (that&#x27;s part of the issue, you come to the repo see 20 open issues and 1000 closed you think it&#x27;s good, but 80% of them were closed because maintainer did not reply). Couple of years ago I was so frustrated by one of the libs I wanted to open a PR and just change the README completely to represent the real state of it... I couldn&#x27;t be bothered at the end, because I know it wouldn&#x27;t be accepted - it doesn&#x27;t sell so well.<p>We need something like libexp.com where people describe their experience with certain libraries. Is there something like that?<p>Examples:<p>- Silly performance comparisons - comparing trivial rendering and claiming your lib is 1000% faster than everything else<p>- Being completely broken: if statement didn&#x27;t work in one of the libs I used (not joking)<p>- Being completely broken: shows features as working, but it&#x27;s so shallowly tested that if you don&#x27;t exactly use their examples it is not gonna work<p>- APIs that change way too often because developers don&#x27;t know what they want and then completely abandoning last versions which work fine but are not idiomatic to their thinking<p>All of these had 1000+ stars on GitHub. I&#x27;m sad for thousands of developer hours wasted on them.
======
FahadUddin92
Have a Github Rating App. Here is your next +$1b idea Microsoft is buying.
Unless people fake recommendations too lol.

~~~
ponyous
I guess it would be useful. Not sure if $1B+ range. I don't care if people
fake it as long as there are some real experiences that do not get hidden.

